# Game #19: Cavs @ Bucks (12/10/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(11-7) @* *Milwaukee Bucks* *(10-7)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 5:30 pm PT, 8:30 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Baradley Center*, Milwaukee, Wisconsin

Cleveland fought tooth and nail but came up short against New Jersey in what was a hard loss to swallow. As the team hits the road, the Cavs must make an effort to start games better. Giving up double-digits leads early in the 1st and 2nd quarter always has the team playing reactive instead of proactive; forcing the team to crawl out of holes time and time again. The Bucks present several problems for the Cavaliers. Ford will be able to penetrate at will, creating wonderful looks for his teammates in the process. Considering Cleveland poorly defends the arc, anytime you face a player like Michael Redd will be a nightmare.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm smelling another loss here. On the road on the second night of a back to back.

Ugghh. Frankly outside of Lebron no one has played well recently. Snow tries on D but can't do anything on O. Gooden has been playing hard but even when he has an edge on offense the coach still refuses to run plays for him (hello NJ). Marshall has been playing decent.

The rest have been lousy. Hughes I have simply don't have a clue what he is going to bring on a night to night basis. Z's slow feet and COMPLETE inability to pass out of the post just completely bogs down the offensive flow. D. Jones is playing terrible D


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> *Snow tries on D but can't do anything on O.* Gooden has been playing hard but even when he has an edge on offense the coach still refuses to run plays for him (hello NJ). Marshall has been playing decent.
> 
> The rest have been lousy. Hughes I have simply don't have a clue what he is going to bring on a night to night basis. Z's slow feet and COMPLETE inability to pass out of the post just completely bogs down the offensive flow. *D. Jones is playing terrible D*


This is off-topic but when you look at Snow and Jones this year, you see the need to replace both (getting a young guy to groom and take over relatively soon). Cleveland could use (in a perfect fantasy world, which doesn't exist) 2 first round picks. If one was super high, snag Rondo and then grab Redick. Our defensive PG and our shooting PG both need upgrades and I'm not sure how we can fix that in only one year's time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We really miss Verejao's nastiness. Somehow I think a lot of this ties into that.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> We really miss Verejao's nastiness. Somehow I think a lot of this ties into that.


Yes. We need him AND newble also.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Milwaukee Bucks Preview*











> *Cleveland Cavaliers/Milwaukee Bucks Preview*
> 
> LeBron James' recent scoring spree hasn't resulted in many victories for the struggling Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> ...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I really need to see them win. They have to step up the D and play a whole lot better. The Bucks are tough this should be a good one. We definetly wont win if we dont stop them cause we havent been outscoring anyone.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

When is the last time the Cavs actually won a game in Milwaukee? We ALWAYS play like crap there. 

TJ Ford is way too quick for either of our PG's, Redd/Simmons will light up our horrible 3pt defense, Magloire/Bogut neutralizes our frontcourt strength...factor in about 20% worse play across the board for the road and I smell another loss coming. 

This team would be lucky to win 20 games without Lebron right now, we are so dependant on him it's not even funny.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> "We are not getting it done on defense," Cleveland coach Mike Brown said. "Until we figure it out, you'll see plenty of nights like that. They kicked our tail from start to finish."


How much longer are we gonna have to hear this crap? We should not still have the same problems defensively at this point in the season. 

Every team we play is lights out from the 3pt line, shooting 50-60% from the field, etc. Brown is going to have to adjust the system to our personnel, cause we are frickin horrible right now on defense and not improving AT ALL.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Early on both teams are scoring at will. Part of the reason is average defense but the other reason is the offense for both teams is simply looking great.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron's got it going again tonight. Question is, will the team play enough defense for that to matter. Remember how hot he was to start against the Sonics, and all that did was make the Cavs get overconfident and quit playing defense. Right now the effort is there defensively. It needs to stay there. Lebron also needs to try and get Larry going if he can.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Even with bad defense, I generally feel better when Cleveland gets off to a good start. The team is 10-1 in games where they have a lead at halftime. So they're better as front-runners than catch up ballers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What the **** was Damon Jones doing on the baseline?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Watching Damon defend TJ Ford is high comedy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ LMAO It is.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is putting on a show in the first half.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is riding the James train. The very first shot he took in the game and made was a hard one. I guess I have to get used to seeing that sideways fadeaway on the baseline. It's a funny shot, like one you'd mess around and use in a game of 21.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wilks doing a solid job


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ira Newble?

Never mind. I swore the Bucks announcer said Newble was in the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wilks doing a solid job



Agreed.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wilks doing a solid job


He better not do too well or Snow and Jones might get nervous.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need another quick run here before the end of the half, Bucks are easing back into the game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Should have never sat James down...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The action is crazy right now. One thing I wonder about is the pick-and-roll James and Snow run. Most teams will honor James, fighting through the screen or switching ASAP. As with regards to Snow, as long as the pick-and-roll is deep on the perimeter and not near the basket, they don't care about him. Minor plays/moments like that make me wish changes were made (if you're just dead set on running that pick-and-roll with those 2 players).

Bucks on a 17-3 run.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team is frustrating to watch. We show flashes of greatness followed up with headscratching mediocrity :frown:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'd hate to think what this game would look like if James wasn't on fire and being the man. If he were cold right now, we'd be getting stomped badly out there.

Cleveland leads 56-52 at the half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

When you only have a 3 point lead with Lebron scoring *31pts* in the first half, that's not a good sign. Our leads evaporate so fast it's not even funny.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is probably looking at 44 minutes tonight. I'd rather not see the young man have to endure that but there may be no choice.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^We don't have a choice. We look like complete crap with him off the floor. 

Maybe if Hughes would contribute anything offensively he could get some rest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Supposedly all these additions were supposed to make James job easier, but I'm not sure how much easier Lebron's job is right now. 

I wonder what Ferry is going to do.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron should have the ball in his hands every possession for the rest of the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z scores and is fouled. I hope he continues to keep pouring it on.

Both teams are trading baskets, much like the beginning of the 1st quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sup with Larry Hughes tonight?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good question. His lack of production is hurting us tonight. Lucky for us, Zydrunas has been scoring.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes scores. Good to see it happen.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron looks like he's resting up out there.
This is what would happen last year. He would know he'd be in for the long haul, and you'd catch him napping in the third to save for the fourth, but in the process, he loses his rhythm.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I didn't know TJ Ford could shoot 3's this well.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ford's stroke is no joke. 

Cleveland trails by 4 points at the end of three quarters (82-86).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron's gone. Thank you Dan Gadzuric.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And baaack.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is taking some shots out there tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James - 42 points
Rest of team - 42 points


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Magloire is picking up fouls like nobodies business. 4 fouls in the period that he's drawn.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Both teams are over the limit.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha I love these Bucks announcers.

"He grilled cheesed him"

The ****?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This game is getting real intense. You see the contact picking up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This run the Bucks just went on may have crushed us. They have the swagger, the momentum, the confidence.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Same as the five second call last night, the cavs let a call that goes against them, take the air out of their sails. They have to play through officiating mistakes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Good point. The team is still mentally fragile.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Bogut's putback was murder. That sealed the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

On the plus side, on the main board Artest is requesting a trade, and he says after New York, Cleveland is his preferred destination. Then he says some garbage about how he wouldn't mind coming off the bench for Lebron. I'm sure he'd start. Better he than Snow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hit the 3, but then the foul!

AGH!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Send Lebron to the basket, and try and get a 3 point play that way. There's so much time available. Extend the game. Make it a free throw shooting contest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What was Marshall doing? Lebron was wide open?!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gave up 110 points. Got 52 from Lebron. Stupid loss.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Milwaukee 111, Cleveland 106*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great game by Lebron. I should have capped this...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus our strenght was supposed to be reboudning and we got killed on the glass. Ugg we need AV back in the worst way


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> On the plus side, on the main board Artest is requesting a trade, and he says after New York, Cleveland is his preferred destination. Then he says some garbage about how he wouldn't mind coming off the bench for Lebron. I'm sure he'd start. Better he than Snow.


Please bring Artest here, this team is going nowhere as constituted. Honestly anyone should be available outside of Lebron if we can acquire Ron. I could care less if he's crazy, he is everything we are lacking in terms of defensive intensity and toughness.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

That game was the most frustrating thing I have ever seen in a long time. They keep trying to outscore everyone.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/11/2005 | Execution doesn't match Brown's plans*











> *Windhorst on the Cavaliers*
> *Execution doesn’t match Brown’s plan*
> 
> *Cavs must play angles, move in, out of lane better*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/11/2005 | James sizzles, Cavs fizzle*











> *James sizzles, Cavs fizzle*
> 
> *Season-high 52 points not enough to stop hot-shooting Bucks*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*James has 52, Cavs decked*











> _*LeBron James puts up a shot with Milwaukee Bucks' Andrew Bogut defending during the first quarter in Milwaukee. James finished the night with 52 points but the Cavaliers lost 111-106*_
> 
> *James has 52, Cavs decked*
> *Bucks’ balanced hand beats LeBron’s 1 of a kind*
> ...


----------

